
Ask HN: Is there any website listing websites' UX compatibility per browser? - davidpelayo
Dear reader.<p>Today, I&#x27;ve spent almost 3 hours trying to purchase a few items at IKEA online (the Spanish online store, ikea.es).<p>As a web developer, I find incredibly difficult to develop an end-to-end website online purchasing experience only compatible with IE11, which was the case.<p>Of course in order to figure that out, I needed a process of testing the same process again and again with the following list of browsers:
- Chrome, Firefox and Safari latest versions for Mac OS X 10.14 and Windows 10.
- Microsoft Edge on Windows 10.<p>None of the above worked. In some cases, an error was thrown so the payment form submission couldn&#x27;t be correctly sent. In others, some data matching such as the shipping address wasn&#x27;t simply accepted.<p>In the end, after complaining on Twitter and contacting them directly, I decided to give it a last try with IE11 and voilà!<p>To sum up: I would have found profoundly useful to have a website that lists if the full purchasing experience is compatible with my browser, the same that caniuse.com does with the Web APIs per browser.<p>Any ideas?
======
based2
An HTML analyzer with [https://caniuse.com/](https://caniuse.com/) or tests
with

[https://github.com/mojoaxel/awesome-regression-
testing](https://github.com/mojoaxel/awesome-regression-testing)

[https://modernizr.com/](https://modernizr.com/) reverse

